
How to build a location-based hybrid mobile app with reverse geocoding - amirnathoo
http://trigger.io/cross-platform-application-development-blog/2012/05/15/how-to-build-a-location-based-hybrid-mobile-app-with-reverse-geocoding/
======
jgrahamc
Random fact: the bottle of wine pictured on that page is one I drank in a
restaurant. On the bottle there's Lorem Ipsum text that accidentally hadn't
been replaced:
[https://twitter.com/#!/jgrahamc/status/140827340757417984/ph...](https://twitter.com/#!/jgrahamc/status/140827340757417984/photo/1/large)

------
asmithmd1
Trigger.io looks interesting but I am not sure I understand the pricing. Do
you need to pay them if you want to distribute an app? Do you need to pay them
just when you are developing the app or the whole time the app is for sale?

This from their FAQ does not clear it up for me: "The monthly payments are a
license to use the cloud build service and to distribute our native bridge
with your applications with enhanced support,"

So the fee is for support?

~~~
amirnathoo
I'm changing the words on that as it is confusing - you can use Trigger.io for
iOS and Android completely for free.

It's only if you need to upgrade to get additional support or Windows Phone
that you need to pay the monthly fee.

------
joering2
Pretty cool. Just downloaded it into my iPod 4th.

Unfortunately, the photo did not come through. I see broken image icon [bluish
small one]. Also, on Wine List, my address/street is very long so it looks
like it is cut off.

But trigger.io looks like amazing framework to build hybrids, and will
definitely include it in my next project!

------
pavingways
i just tried the app (iPhone4, iOS 5.1): \- camera/gallery selection does not
go away, have to hit "cancel" \- star rating seems broken at first (apparently
to small hit targets for finges) \- location in list has broken icon/image to
the left \- broken image in detail view \- native bars gone after a few
screens, must kill/restart app \- maps work

so far this is less than impressive. reading the post made me wanna try
trigger.io, playing with the app made me decide otherwise - not production
ready it seems.

------
matthiasb
You were able to implement this over a weekend??? That's really fast and I
must be doing simething wrong!

~~~
amirnathoo
Well, strictly, it was a 'long weekend' :).

It obviously helps that I'm already familiar with it and the other
technologies I used - especially trigger.io (I'm a founder) and backbone.js.
But with those it becomes pretty fast to implement these kind of apps.

